# Recruiting Packages



## Saorse (1 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know if there are recruitment items available to be obtained from some branch somewhere for Army Cadets?


----------



## Burrows (1 Mar 2005)

I know that theres some brochure somewhere that was made by the cadets.  It would be best to check with your CO/AdmO/TrgO .. They should know where to get that stuff.  Also.. Making a simple slide show in power point and setting up booths in a mall helps heaps.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (1 Mar 2005)

We have posters and brochures and such that we hand out, they are standardized ones from Cadets Canada, so I'm assuming the corps has some means to order these resources.


----------



## sgt_mandal (1 Mar 2005)

Your officers should have a bunch of them ready. I know ours do. Maybe yours do too.


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

i know we hand out brochures. we got a bunch of posters sent to us. the funny thing about them id they are army cadet posters and they have a picture of a couple of air cadets riding bikes.    guess someone really screwed up on the production line


----------



## Chang (2 Mar 2005)

the poster they sent out are really bad (imo) doesn't really show what cadets is about at all. 
there are standardized bouchers from cadets canada. there is also this tri service recruiting pamplet but thats kinda rare


Please Dont Swear


----------



## Jonny Boy (2 Mar 2005)

C-17 Globemaster said:
			
		

> Please Dont Swear



who swore?


----------



## Burrows (2 Mar 2005)

It was edited for language content by me.


----------



## Jonny Boy (3 Mar 2005)

oh ok thats cool. just got a litle confused


----------



## Chang (3 Mar 2005)

opps sorry bout the language


----------

